# MP3 Dateien auf CD brennen um auf normale CD Player abzuspielen



## son gohan (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

ganz wichtig bei meinem neuen Praktikumsplatz haben wir nur ein altes CD Wiedergabegerät und ich habe so viele schöne MP3 Lieder die ich da gerne abspielen würde.

Kann man denn eine MP3 datei auf CD brennen um die auf einem normalen CD Player abspielen zu können.

Da müsste man die MP3 Datei vielleicht nur in ein anderes Dateiformat kompilieren oder, weiß das jemand ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Wie definierst du alt? Es gibt durchaus Geräte, die Daten-CDs mit MP3 lesen können.
Also: Wenn auf dem Player "MP3" steht brennst du die Daten einfach auf CD so wie sie sind und das wars. wenns nicht drauf steht erstellst du eine Audio-CD. die ist äquivalent zu jeder CD im Laden. mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.Du kannst sie zwar überall abspielen aber durch diesen Standard auch nur eine begrenzte Zeit speichern. bei 700MB CDs sind das oft 80Minuten. es gibt aber auch CDs mit mehr oder weniger Zeit.
Audio-CDs kann eigentlich jedes Brennprogramm erstellen und es sollte somit kein Problem sein.


----------



## netsrac91 (11. April 2007)

Hi,
also falls du mit Nero brennst, dann ist da kein Problem. Einfach eine Audio-CD erstellen und die mp3 Files zur Brennliste hinzufügen, dann auf "brennen" klicken. Nero wandelt die mp3 Files automatisch in das wav-Format um und brennt dann erst die CD. Wenn das Gerät auf dem du dann die CD abspielen willst sehr alt ist, solltest du die CD nicht so schnell brennen, denn alte CD-Player können keine CDs lesen die 52x gebrannt sind.


----------



## maxiw (26. April 2007)

Richtig, die einfachste Methode wäre natürlich Nero.
Allerdings kannst du das auch z.B. mit iTunes machen:
Einfach die Lieder die du brennen willst in eine Playlist machem, Rechtsklick auf die Playlist und dann "Wiedergabeliste auf Medium brennen".

greetz
supermaxiw


----------



## Gahan (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wenn man die mp3 files als Audio CD brennt und die Dateien entsprechend umgewandelt werden in Wave Dateien, dann kann man sie, wie richtig erwähnt wurde, als Audio CD abspielen. Legt man diese CD dann aber in einen DVD Player rein, der womöglich noch an einen Fernseher angeschlossen ist, werden keinerlei Informationen angezeigt, wie z.B. der Name der Lieder.

Brennt man hingegen die mp3 files als Daten CD, so brennt das Programm wirklich die kleinen mp3 Dateien. Diese werden dann auch namentlich angezeigt, wenn man die CD mit einem an den Fernseher angeschlossenen Player abspielt, jedoch als Audio CD kann man sie im CD Player nicht mehr abspielen - zumindest nicht in älteren CD Playern.

Ich habe dazu auch eine Frage: Nero scheint die mp3 files nach Namen zu sortieren. Wie kann man, wenn man die CD als Daten CD brennt, die Reihenfolge der mp3 files selbst bestimmen, ohne vor jedem Lied eine Zahl schreiben zu müssen?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Mai 2007)

Dies kann man etwa über Playlists lösen. Brenn einfach eine Playlist mit auf die CD und spiele diese dann ab. Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur die Zahl.

Und auf Audio-CDs werden keine Wavs gebrannt sondern meines Wissens so genannte Audiostreams.


----------

